# Dead car battery



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Had a short trip, at least it was on the way I wanted to go. Pull up to their house and there is a sign by some junk that says "Free". I see a car battery and ask "Is that battery any good?" I get a quick no, I was hoping someone would just take it, the dump wants me to pay $43 to drop it off there. I quickly respond back I can dispose of it for $10. He says thanks and hands me $10. I take the battery. Thank You! I need to buy a second battery for my boat, did not have an old one to turn in for the $22 core charge. That minimun fare trip just included a $32 tip.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

That's thinking outside the box!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Had a short trip, at least it was on the way I wanted to go. Pull up to their house and there is a sign by some junk that says "Free". I see a car battery and ask "Is that battery any good?" I get a quick no, I was hoping someone would just take it, the dump wants me to pay $43 to drop it off there. I quickly respond back I can dispose of it for $10. He says thanks and hands me $10. I take the battery. Thank You! I need to buy a second battery for my boat, did not have an old one to turn in for the $22 core charge. That minimun fare trip just included a $32 tip.


Scrap batteries are worth about 15 bux here.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

observer said:


> Scrap batteries are worth about 15 bux here.


$12 here at Phoenix area Walmarts.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DJJoeyZ said:


> $12 here at Phoenix area Walmarts.


Shipping costs will bring down prices a little.

They probably have to haul them to California or Indiana to be recycled. RSR has plants in both places. There was another battery recycler but I can't remember their name at the moment.

When I shipped batteries from Northern California to Southern California it cost about a buck a battery to transport and that was 14-15 years ago.

I remember when battery cores were three bux apiece.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I see here different companies charge different core charges, I always though it was a universal charge.

Advanced Auto - $22
Napa - $18
O'reily - $18
Autozone - $18

Figures the nearest place to me is $4 more than everyone else.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I see here different companies charge different core charges, I always though it was a universal charge.
> 
> Advanced Auto - $22
> Napa - $18
> ...


Some places have to return battery cores themselves, so the core charge has to be sufficiently high enough to either have the customer bring the core back or have them pay for it.

If a battery core is 20 bux, ima return it. If a battery core is 10 bux, maybe. If a battery core is 5 bux I'll probly not (well, maybe because it is hazardous).

The battery wholesaler will charge the store 18 bux or whatever and it's up to the store to recoup that money.

Some cores are actually so rare that they are more expensive than the rebuilt part.


----------

